# Deadlifts: To drop or not to drop?



## SuperBane (Dec 8, 2013)

How many of you guys who do actually deadlift ... Drop the weight or lower it on descent.

My form is great until it is time to lower. (Mind you I'm pretty tall.) (No Doc, Not Pretty & tall.)
It has been turning into Roman's.

Just curious what you guys think for benefits to either.

Not that this has anything to do with the above but:

Funny I was stronger before I started having to use gloves. (No chalk rule)
I also grasp the bar double overhanded. The mixed grip always made me favor one side, Feels like I was pulling more from one side.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 8, 2013)

I dropped the bar once. I was over excited that I got the weight all the way up. When the bar hit the floor the roller on one end broke and plates went all over.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 8, 2013)

i usually drop it, i feel deadlifts only work till unlock (just my opinion, fuk u doc) but ive also been kicked out of every gym within 15km radius for doing this....


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't drop it, But it hits a little rough


----------



## Azog (Dec 8, 2013)

Controlled decent over here...


----------



## Joliver (Dec 8, 2013)

Deadlift is concentric only.  Eccentric work beyond 60% 1rm is a fantastic way to join the "I hurt my back deadlifting and now I will never deadlift again" club.  I don't do eccentric work.  That is for bodybuilders only in my opinion.  

In training, I just drop it.  Sure its loud, but think about it this way...its also very loud. 

In a meet, you have to hold the bar until it hits the ground.  That doesn't mean "controlled" descent to me.  I just collapse and enjoy the ride...hell, if I get a PR or an awesome total (deadlift is last), I may slam the damn weight.


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 8, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> ive also been kicked out of every gym within 15km radius for doing this....



Curves and Planet fitness both frown upon that, huh.


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 8, 2013)

Lower it. If it's heavy weight it'll slam hard but I make sure not to break form.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 8, 2013)

Dropping from the top is for crossfit pussies.  Control your weights at all times.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 8, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> Curves and Planet fitness both frown upon that, huh.



neither near me  la fitness, goodlife etc kicked me out


----------



## JOMO (Dec 8, 2013)

Usually hold till it touches. But anything over 405 in my gym the floor starts to sink where my feet are. Brownstone turned into a gym and I'm sure the floors are rotted. They just threw those cushioned floor squares  over the floor and called it a day. When I pulled 445 my left foot must have sunk about 1/4 inch, I dropped the shit outta that and they did not like that. This is on the second floor also. I need to join the golds down the street.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 8, 2013)

I control mine down but I'm not a competitive PL either (I rarely pull above 405 Lbs). If I were pulling Brandon Lilly weight, I'd drop that b1tch like it was hot.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 9, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> I control mine down but I'm not a competitive PL either (I rarely pull above 405 Lbs). If I were pulling Brandon Lilly weight, I'd drop that b1tch like it was hot.



I'm curious why? Even in a PL meet you drop the weight, but you do not let go of the bar. Its somewhat controlled. Not controlled to the point where you could suddenly reverse direction though. But enough where the bar isn't going to bounce around, wreck the floor or roll


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 9, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm curious why? Even in a PL meet you drop the weight, but you do not let go of the bar. Its somewhat controlled. Not controlled to the point where you could suddenly reverse direction though. But enough where the bar isn't going to bounce around, wreck the floor or roll



I'd do so more in the interest of preventing an injury on the eccentric portion of the lift in a comp. Once the lift was good, I'd be in injury prevention mode. Hopefully not rude or disrespectful, just be a shame to do your back on the eccentric in a comp.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 9, 2013)

I throw it down, I control until above the knees then slam that shit!


----------



## don draco (Dec 9, 2013)

I control it.  I've never had any problems.


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2013)

I've always controlled it. Unless I know my kidneys are about to rocket out my asshole. Then I'll drop it.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 9, 2013)

Dropping a bar at the top bends bars they ones I use are not cheap our new squat bar is over a grand.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 9, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Dropping a bar at the top bends bars they ones I use are not cheap our new squat bar is over a grand.



Depends on the bar you use. Olympic lifters drop the bars most of the time but their bars are more flexible and have play in them.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

Both. Depends on how my back feels


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 9, 2013)

Controlled descent.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Dec 9, 2013)

I drop it on max effort so I don't fall over it when I pass out bleeding from nose, ears, and eyes with my intestines in my shorts. My gym also has a platform in a segregated oly room... so I _can_ drop it without the gym jews crucifying me.


----------

